# Replace basement window



## pc9460 (Jan 21, 2014)

I was looking for some input on how to replace a basement window. The window frame on the outside is rotted so I want to replace the entire window with a vinyl one. Attached is what it looks like. Its a picture from the inside since it's too dark to get one of the outside. The current opening measures 35 5/8" x 17 1/4". I've seen some vinyl windows that measure 35x17 but shouldn't I put some framing in to make it visually appealing?


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ideally I'd like my window to look like this from the outside and look nice on the inside for an unfinished basement.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Depending on what you have outside and how the original window fits.
Some had a rough buck embedded in the concrete you can fasten to.
For some you just remove the glass and frame leaving the jamb and install a new window with renovation brickmould that has a channel that snaps off that you nail behind. 
Some you get a box frame with no brickmould and them trim with a PVC trim.
So it can really depend on how your current window is installed.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Those are easy to replace. You may have to get a concrete saw to make it a little larger. Especially if you are having to install an egress window in the Basement.

You want rough measurement from concrete edge to concrete edge on the sides, and concrete to Sill Plate above the Window. Most sites have their catalogs online. Keep in mind that if it is going to end up being custom windows, you can expect a delay. If you can get by with off the shelf windows, you would be in luck.

Just remember that you will need White Silicone Caulk, Tapcons, a Hammer drill to drill the holes for the tapcons for the windows.

The last is remember that it can take up half of a day for each window. Especially if you start running into issues with out of square openings.

I just had all of my basement windows covered up during my siding install. It was done to not allow the basement to be affected so much by Winter or Summer weather.


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 21, 2014)

Actually the windows available at Home Depot and lowes were 32x17. My rough cement opening is 35 5/8x 17 1/4. Should I buy a smaller window and try to frame it in some how or should I custom order one? I not sure how much it'll cost.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

IMO based on prior ordering as custom one will cost a lot more than the stock ones. I think I paid $50 for 32x16 and the bigger size was about $10 more. The last slider I bought in a similar custom size was about $140 locally.

The height will work and the sides can be framed in an wrapped for not many $. Be sure to protect the wrapping from the treated wood. Hold the window tight to the top and then tuck point under it to fill the void.


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 21, 2014)

If I choose to buy a smaller window for the opening, how do I frame it in around it? What material should I use is my main question.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

pc9460 said:


> If I choose to buy a smaller window for the opening, how do I frame it in around it? What material should I use is my main question.


Frame it out with Pressure Treated wood. Put Liquid nails on the back of the wood, before using Red Head Wedge Anchors.

You may have to rent a Planer, to get the boards down to size, if your rough opening is a little too small, or have one board that is out of whack a little.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

We normally use PVC lumber but Greg is 100% right on. 

Both will work.


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 21, 2014)

If I went the pressure treated route would I need to put anything between the wood and the concrete foundation? Or can I just put a few dabs of liquid nail on the concrete and slap the pressure treated wood on top?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Glue it in well as tapcon it down. 

Might as well run a continuous bead of construction adhesive.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...ressure-treated-sill-plates-and-building-code

Gary


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

pc9460 said:


> If I went the pressure treated route would I need to put anything between the wood and the concrete foundation? Or can I just put a few dabs of liquid nail on the concrete and slap the pressure treated wood on top?


When I had to replace my back door. I had to put down some Quick Setting Concrete, then wait about an hour, to glue down the 2x6 with Liquid Nails. I did put in some Tapcons. Personally I would use the Red Head's on that solid wall. They will hold like no tomorrow.


----------



## ACWindows (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree. Frame it with some pressure treated wood and use the smaller window. A custom one will cost significantly more and following the tips from Greg and others will give you a great looking window at less cost.


----------



## carneywatson001 (Apr 29, 2015)

There are following steps that you can perform.
1. Remove the sash from existing basement window.
2. Use reciprocating saw to cut through the window frame.
3 Pull out the old window frame from wall opening.
4 Use hammer and cold chisel to chip away mortar from sides of opening, if necessary.
5 Slide new window into the opening.
6 Use shims to center new window in the opening.
7 Secure window by screwing up through its frame and into the mudsill.
8. From outside, apply caulk along the sides and top of the window frame.
9. Spray urethane foam under the sill to seal the bottom of the window.
10. Apply a coat of exterior-grade primer to all bare wood window parts, followed by two paint topcoats.​


----------



## timjordan (May 19, 2015)

ACWindows said:


> I agree. Frame it with some pressure treated wood and use the smaller window. A custom one will cost significantly more and following the tips from Greg and others will give you a great looking window at less cost.


Yes, I am also agree with you. These will give good look as well as low cost. I think you have to prefer that one.


----------

